# Well, got the new PM932 .



## 1962guy (Mar 31, 2014)

Used the trusty Bobcat for unloading.

Ray C. has been SOOOO helpful. It will be a few more days before I power up, but I'm getting closer!!


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome!!!  Please be sure to post up some completed pictures and even a review of the mill.  

I have one ordered along with a 1340GT lathe and am still a few weeks away.  I would be interested in seeing it making chips and your opinion of the machine.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 31, 2014)

Glad it got there safe & sound.  Take the time to clean and degrease it then slather-up the ways with way oil.  Pull one end of the bellow covers off and get the nasty grease off the lead screw and put some fresh stuff on there.  Do that for the table and column screws.  Keep in mind that the DRO (if equipped) will cover the rear oil Git so, you need to manually slather-up that rear way.  One of these days, I'll look at mine and see if a fill tube can be put in there somehow.   On the vertical ways, just put a couple squirts of oil at the top of the head that meets the ways.  It will flow down.  The backside that comes in contact with the ways is a rough-scraped (but flat) surface and the oil easily travels downward.  

These are nice machines.  Take your time to learn about it.  Go slow for the first week and in no time, it will fit like a glove.  My older PM45 (same machine but available with different options) is 5 years old, has seen a lot of use and works as good as day one.  


Ray


----------



## Jamespvill (Apr 1, 2014)

I do believe that you are going to enjoy your new machine quite a bit! Mine has been running great for everything I throw at it. Ray is an extremely valuable resource when it comes to these machines in specific and vast garden of information when it comes to anything else it seems! For the mill my only suggestions would be get some lighting like this...( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AKW5OTK/ref=oh_details_o06_s01_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) to go directly under the spindle. Also, I got a cheap harbor freight air brush and use that as a mist coolant system, Ive yet to burn through a end mill with that addition. Not sure if either of those interest you, but just let me know if you want pictures to go along with the text. Enjoy!

-James


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 1, 2014)

I would be interested in seeing your Harbor Freight airbrush mist coolant system, if you would not mind.  Sounds like an interesting idea.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 1, 2014)

what's the difference between the pm45 and the pm932?  i see a power x axis, and a few inches of travel difference, and maybe some weight.  Thanks-  The prices seem similar.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 1, 2014)

Thomas Paine said:


> what's the difference between the pm45 and the pm932?  i see a power x axis, and a few inches of travel difference, and maybe some weight.  Thanks-  The prices seem similar.



From what I was told they are the same base machine, I questioned because the PM-45M was listed as having a .375" larger quill but Matt told me that they are both 3" diameter quills and that it was a typo.  He told me that the 932PDF was a loaded up 45M as most people were wanting the power down feed (PDF), power X-axis and the power head (Z) but were not as concerned with the flood cooling or the light so he made the 932PDF model which also included the more rigid cast stand vs. the steel cabinet with the door/storage.  

Ray may correct me if I am wrong but that is what I remember and why I went with the 932PDF when I ordered mine a couple of weeks ago.

Mike.


----------



## drs23 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jamespvill said:


> I do believe that you are going to enjoy your new machine quite a bit! Mine has been running great for everything I throw at it. Ray is an extremely valuable resource when it comes to these machines in specific and vast garden of information when it comes to anything else it seems! For the mill my only suggestions would be get some lighting like this...( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AKW5OTK/ref=oh_details_o06_s01_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) to go directly under the spindle. Also, I got a cheap harbor freight air brush and use that as a mist coolant system, Ive yet to burn through a end mill with that addition. Not sure if either of those interest you, but just let me know if you want pictures to go along with the text. Enjoy!
> 
> -James



Please do show and tell. Would love to see it as well. I have my quill ring LEDs on the way. They're supposed to be here Thursday. I can't wait!


----------



## jbolt (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on the new machine. You're going to love it! 

I'm so jealous because mine didn't come with a cool Bobcat! 

Oh and your garage/shop is WAY too tidy!

Jay


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ he's right.  needs more machines.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 1, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> From what I was told they are the same base machine, I questioned because the PM-45M was listed as having a .375" larger quill but Matt told me that they are both 3" diameter quills and that it was a typo.  He told me that the 932PDF was a loaded up 45M as most people were wanting the power down feed (PDF), power X-axis and the power head (Z) but were not as concerned with the flood cooling or the light so he made the 932PDF model which also included the more rigid cast stand vs. the steel cabinet with the door/storage.
> 
> Ray may correct me if I am wrong but that is what I remember and why I went with the 932PDF when I ordered mine a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Mike.



Yep,  PM45 = PM932 with different available options from the factory.  The 932 has a little less travel because there are slight casting changes to accommodate the powerfeed connectors.

In time, it's likely the only PM45 will be the CNC version and all the non-CNC versions will be covered by the 932.

Ray


----------



## rdfoster (Apr 3, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Yep,  PM45 = PM932 with different available options from the factory.  The 932 has a little less travel because there are slight casting changes to accommodate the powerfeed connectors.
> 
> In time, it's likely the only PM45 will be the CNC version and all the non-CNC versions will be covered by the 932.
> 
> Ray


Ray, I'm interested in this mill and was wondering if there are any differences between the PM932-PDF and the Griz G0755?

bob


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 3, 2014)

They look pretty much identical and have very similar specifications so there is a good chance that they start out from the same casting and possibly the same factory but I know Matt special orders his with a few upgrades such as P7 bearings for one.

I am sure Ray can provide much more information as I too am curious to the details.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 3, 2014)

The huge difference is that the PM932 has power-spindle-downfeed (PDF) feature which is nice for automated drilling or boring.  Mike is correct in what he pointed-out also, the 932 has hardened internal gears.  While the 932 has what's listed as a 1.5 HP motor, it's a much higher efficiency motor, comes from a different factory and we feel it's a top-notch motor.

FWIW, I'm not going down the rat-hole of saying negative things about any other vendor's equipment; rather, I'll point-out the things about the PM equipment which I feel are positive differentiators...  Also keep in-mind, the PM machines are vendor locked-down; meaning, the factory is not allowed to make part substitutions to meet demand or price restrictions.  Other vendors may not place that restriction on the factory and therefore, I cannot really know what parts are going inside a particular batch of some other vendor's machines (and it's possible the vendor doesn't know either).


Ray


----------



## Jamespvill (Apr 4, 2014)

Here is that Harbor Freight super cheap airbrush mist coolant system...







I just use a dial indicator holder to keep it in place. I use water soluble cutting fluid from Napa in it. It comes with a little glass jar for paints but thats no good for mill work so some clear tube was added to the end of a plastic syringe housing which was just the right size for the 1/4" tube. It actually works really well, and the amount of coolant is adjustable via the airbrush.

And here is a few more pictures of my light...





It attaches to the spindle by super fancy velcro so I can take it off easily if I ever want to. I also wired a simple toggle switch.

I think both of these cost me less that $20 in total so I would definitely suggest them to anyone with a mill!


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2014)

Here's the first sentence from a client who just purchased/received a PM932 mill.  He's an experienced woodworker and now getting into metal work...  This says it all...


Hi Ray,Made my first chips tonight!  Nothing broke and I still have all of my fingers so I'll call it a success!  Everything worked great and I am very impressed with this mill.  It is strong, quiet and accurate, very nice!!  I feel very slow and awkward but I am taking my time and I think I'll get the hang of it soon.


.............
Ray


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 4, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Matt special orders his with a few upgrades such as P7 bearings for one.
> Mike.



On the ABEC vs ISO scales a P5 is the equivalent of ABEC 5. P6 is ABEC 3, P4 is ABEC 7, ABEC 1 is ISO Normal. There isn't actually a P7 though that isn't really important since the ABEC scale and its ISO counterpart are only about TIR. The difference between ABEC 5 and ABEC 7 is .000040 or 40 millionths. Hardly an issue when the collets many of us use have TIR of .0006". I think the statement from Go Bearings, a bearing engineer resource site states it best here:

"ABEC and ISO standards do not cover: radial play, raceway curvature, surface finish, material, ball complement, number, size or precision level, retainer type, lubrication, torque, cleanliness at assembly, packaging and other factors that may be essential to the desired bearing performance."

The important thing when talking bearings is what Matt states on his website. He sources high precision bearings from reputable sources such as NSK, FAG and Nachi.

FWIW, I own the Grizzly 0755 and it is an excellent machine, power X, Z motor to raise/lower the head. I would also buy the PM932 without hesitation. With the 15% off through today at Enco with free shipping I would even buy that one.

Congratulations on your mill 1962guy. You'll love it!
Dave


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 4, 2014)

James,
That airbrush mister is a great idea.  I am going to make one, too!  Thank you for posting the pics and info!  :thumbzup:

Morgan


----------



## Plas62 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice setup, I'm going to have to order one of those ring lights for my PM932.


----------

